# Poly Liner



## John B (Jan 23, 2005)

Just about done refurbing the plow.Sandblasted,primed,painted,new decals and Pro Wings added.Just about to finish up on the Ploy Liner and I'm looking at these ugly bolts that go across the top of the blade to secure the liner......Any one got a better way to secure the top?Maybe an adhesive? If so what type and how long and how well has it been holding up?You just know the bolts are going to look like crap after the first year.
Thanks in advance...


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

Check with Fernalddude he has redone his plows and looks like he does a good job.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Might try stainless bolts. The problem with adhesive is the surface that it is adhered to.
Any stress and it may just pull off of the paint.


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

Did someone say call out my name :waving: Jon we fabed a clip for the poly to slide into so replacement is a snap...


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

I knew you would have an answer for him, seem pic's of your plow rehabs, anyway hopefully he read your post.


----------

